# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Surfen in Spanien

## nikschm

Hi,
ich fahre in den nchsten Sommerferien mit ein paar Freunden in Urlaub nach Spanien und wollte euch mal fragen, ob ihr mir was am Meer empfehlen knnt, wo es gnstig (Campingplatz) und gut zu surfen ist. Ich bin noch nich soo der Knner, von daher sollte es fr Aufsteiger geeignet sein...am besten mit Sideshore oder Onshore! Kennt ihr da was?
Niko

----------


## go-travel-more

Hi!

Im Norden hast du die Gegend um Rosas, Ampuriabrava, St. Pere Pescador.
da findest du einige Campings direkt am Wasser. 

Im Sden Tarifa mit den Campingpltzen "Camping Rio Jara", "Camping Tarifa", "Camping Torre de la Pena 1 + 2", "Camping Las Dunas" und "Camping Las Palomas"
Viele Infos zu Tarifa unter
www.tarifa.de
www.tarifa.net

Tsch!
Dirk
----------------------------------
Tarifa 15.12.2007-06.01.2008
http://www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## holger.wittemann@evobus.c

Wohin in Spanien?
Spanien ist gross und hat viel Kste.

----------


## nikschm

> Wohin in Spanien?
> Spanien ist gross und hat viel Kste.



das ist noch nicht sicher...einfach Spanien  :Smile:  ich denke mal da wo es am billigsten ist!
weisst du da einen geeigneten Spot mit sideshore?
mfg niko

----------


## nikschm

> Hi!
> 
> Im Norden hast du die Gegend um Rosas, Ampuriabrava, St. Pere Pescador.
> da findest du einige Campings direkt am Wasser. 
> 
> Im Sden Tarifa mit den Campingpltzen "Camping Rio Jara", "Camping Tarifa", "Camping Torre de la Pena 1 + 2", "Camping Las Dunas" und "Camping Las Palomas"
> Viele Infos zu Tarifa unter
> www.tarifa.de
> www.tarifa.net
> ...



Hey danke!
Wie sind da so die Windbedingungen an den versch. Campingpltzen?Kann ich da bei den Telefonnummern auf der Seite anrufen? ist das deutsch?
mfg Niko

----------


## FreerideFreerace

Nordspanien, Asturien oder Galicien ist im Sommer ok.
Da gibt es alle Bedingungen fr alle Knnenstufen.
Auto ist jedoch ein Muss um flexibel zu sein.
Wenige Touristen, gutes Preis-Leistungsverhltnis, spanisch sollte man
aber ein wenig draufhaben.
Wasser ist allerdings khl bis kalt, je nach Empfinden, da Atlantik und nicht Mittelmeer.

----------


## nikschm

Kann mir vlt jemand einen Link von einer Homepage von irgendeinem Campingplatz geben, an dessen Strand es gut zu surfen ist (August) ? am besten wenn er da schon selbst dort war bzw. davon gehrt hat... wre sehr hilfreich :P

----------


## go-travel-more

http://www.surfspot.de/surfspots/eur.../santpere.html

Bei den privaten Beitrgen gibt es viele Kommentare zu Campings in St Pere Pescador und Rosas!

Wie lange wollt ihr denn los und wie weit soll es gehen? Km?

Viel Spa!
Dirk
----------------------------------
Tarifa 15.12.2007-06.01.2008
http://www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## surfinallthetime

Welcher platz gut ist: Gehen wir schon immer drauf, ist der Camping Aquarius. Der ist aber eher familir, dh da ist nicht sehr viel los, wenn man richtig Party ncoh so nebenher will msst man 10 Minuten zum Las Dunas runter laufen oder gleich aufn Las Dunas gehen.

----------


## nikschm

> http://www.surfspot.de/surfspots/eur.../santpere.html
> 
> Bei den privaten Beitrgen gibt es viele Kommentare zu Campings in St Pere Pescador und Rosas!
> 
> Wie lange wollt ihr denn los und wie weit soll es gehen? Km?
> 
> Viel Spa!
> Dirk
> ----------------------------------
> ...



Eigentlich haben wir noch keine konkreten Vorstellungen...es ist eigtl nur Spanien geplant! Ich wollte mich halt erst erkundigen wo es gut zum surfen ist und danach entscheiden wir dann  wohins gehen soll.

----------


## nikschm

> Welcher platz gut ist: Gehen wir schon immer drauf, ist der Camping Aquarius. Der ist aber eher familir, dh da ist nicht sehr viel los, wenn man richtig Party ncoh so nebenher will msst man 10 Minuten zum Las Dunas runter laufen oder gleich aufn Las Dunas gehen.



Was sind dort an dem Campingplatz fr Bedingungen (Wind) ?

----------


## nikschm

Wie ist es denn preislich? Ich denke in Tarifa ist es gut allerdings weiss ich nicht ob es da teuer ist? wisst ihr was ber tarifa?

----------

